# pigeon eye sight??



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

Can any one tell me how well pigeons see. Can the see well when it gets dark? Thanks
Shelly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've bumped up some old posts for you .. some very interesting information about pigeon eyesight.

Terry


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Shelly,
Pigeons have keen eye sight during daylight.
They are almost blind at night.
Regards,
Carl


----------

